# Going my first round with clen next week..what can I expect?



## Uthinkso (Jul 12, 2007)

Its not a steroid per say, but I figured I would get more input here than in the supplement forum.

My goal is to basically drop fat with minimal muscle loss. I plan to use the clen two weeks on, one week off for two months. The goal is to get more fat off before I start bulking.

I've been told to drink plenty of water, its advisable to take it at night to avoid shakes and such, also back off on my weights in the gym and do low impact cardio instead of HIIT. 

Also mentioned was to stack it with caffiene to avoid the headaches and cramping that sometimes occur. 

Anything else I'm missing? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 12, 2007)

If you take it at night, it may interfer with your sleep. I wouldn't take any after noon. Start low and ramp your way up over the two weeks. Take more than one week off. Use 50mg benedryl a day during the off week to keep your receptors more responsive. No need to take caffeine with it. Monitor your blood pressure.


----------



## Uthinkso (Jul 12, 2007)

How would I go about monitoring my blood pressure from home???


----------



## Jodi (Jul 12, 2007)

I think you are wasting your money and time when there is still so much more you can do diet wise. Just my $0.02.


----------



## Uthinkso (Jul 12, 2007)

Jodi said:


> I think you are wasting your money and time when there is still so much more you can do diet wise. Just my $0.02.



With all due respect you and I worked on a few things and for me they did not work. Not saying the plan was bad at all, just not the plan for me. This is something I want to do try, and I'm going to do it. If I'm wasting my money I'm sure I'll learn that.

Again I value your opinion, but this is something I have thought long and hard about and want to try it to see the results.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 12, 2007)

That's too bad.  You never communicated back to me that things were not working.  We could have adjusted and tried many other things.  There is more than one way to skin a cat.  Last communication from you, you were cheating for 2 weeks and couldn't get back into the swing of things.  

Clen is nothing special and it's no better than ephedrine and caffeine except it's illegal.  Your choice, I was just stating my opinion


----------



## Double D (Jul 12, 2007)

I really like ephedra. WHy not just go that route?


----------



## Uthinkso (Jul 12, 2007)

Jodi said:


> That's too bad.  You never communicated back to me that things were not working.  We could have adjusted and tried many other things.  There is more than one way to skin a cat.  Last communication from you, you were cheating for 2 weeks and couldn't get back into the swing of things.
> 
> Clen is nothing special and it's no better than ephedrine and caffeine except it's illegal.  Your choice, I was just stating my opinion




Yes I did lose my way for a couple weeks there, but that is a thing of the past and I've gotten through that. Either way, this is something I want to do and I'm looking for advice on what I can expect from folks that have used it. 

I'm not approaching this in a naive way. I'm not expecting miracles after all.


----------



## ffemt (Jul 12, 2007)

what are you stacking the clen with? t3? anyway been there with the clen,not real happy however I can say I seen small and I mean small changes with it.Went back to a GOOD,CLEAN diet and meet my goals.As for me I didnt like the way it made me feel(blood pressure,dizzy,loss of sleep etc.)any who good luck keep us posted!


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 12, 2007)

Just watch for the symptoms of high blood pressure.

Here is a good read on clen.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 12, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Yes I did lose my way for a couple weeks there, but that is a thing of the past and I've gotten through that. Either way, this is something I want to do and I'm looking for advice on what I can expect from folks that have used it.
> 
> I'm not approaching this in a naive way. I'm not expecting miracles after all.


Oh of course.  I'm not trying to convince you otherwise.  I'm just stating that there are other options and diet is the number one thing.  I looked at your fitday diet and if you do expect anything from the clen, you *really *need to clean your diet up first. 

My suggestion for you would be taking 2-4G of Taurine daily while on clen.  The clen will make you cramp up and the taurine will help prevent that.


----------



## Uthinkso (Jul 12, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Oh of course.  I'm not trying to convince you otherwise.  I'm just stating that there are other options and diet is the number one thing.  I looked at your fitday diet and if you do expect anything from the clen, you *really *need to clean your diet up first.
> 
> My suggestion for you would be taking 2-4G of Taurine daily while on clen.  The clen will make you cramp up and the taurine will help prevent that.



Yeah I've done a piss poor effort of logging food on fitday these days. I'm actually trying to break away from using that thing. 

I get in 100g carbs, 220g protein, 80g of fat per day. I have four different days were I rotate them so I am consistent, but not eating the same thing everyday. Total caloric intake is 2400kcal. I'm actually doing a decent job of putting on some muscle right now, and I'm not even trying for that. I'm up to 240lb and still at the same body fat.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 12, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> * I get in 100g carbs, 220g protein, 80g of fat per day*.


 = approx 2000 cals


----------



## Uthinkso (Jul 12, 2007)

Iain your a mod please delete this thread, it has become point less.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 12, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Iain your a mod please delete this thread, it has become point less.




I can't

And no thread is pointless.

Well ok some are.  But this isn't

This is about learning.  We want to see your feedback.  This helps others.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 12, 2007)

I agree......... it's not pointless. Let's keep it and you post what happens. Many people can learn from this! That is what these threads are for..........people to learn!


----------



## Uthinkso (Jul 16, 2007)

dg806 said:


> I agree......... it's not pointless. Let's keep it and you post what happens. Many people can learn from this! That is what these threads are for..........people to learn!



Man nothing says "lab rat" like your last post. J/K, but in all seriousness I agree. I appologize to all if I came off pissy at all in here, I'm just getting very frustrated with myself as I'm nearing my first calendar goal I had set for myself and I am not even in the ball park of where I wanted to be. 

Maybe I will benefit from Clen and maybe not, but I will soon find out. Perhaps I'll have a real horror story to report, either way I'll have a report all the same. Off to the gym now its Leg day.


----------



## drew.haynes (Jul 17, 2007)

I'll give my opinion. I've used clen several times, sometimes more successful than others.

1. Clen is better than ECA.. for me at least.
2. I'm naturally pretty lean and little cleaning up goes a long way with me, Clen is overkill for me when my diet is right, so I understand you just wanting to do it for the hell of it and see how it goes. I don't need it, I use it sometimes anyway.
3. Taurine this, water that, no hiit... everyone is different on clen. Some guys need all that, some don't. I can run sprints on Clen. I don't take Taurine, though I do have plenty of Taurine. I drink water, but probably NOT enough. I get the occasional cramp in my neck or bicep or foot, whatever. They aren't intense, they don't bother me.
4. You do want your diet to be pretty decent. I don't know where maintenance is for you.. but keep it around 500cals under maintenance.. keep fat and protein high, carbs low. You should do 2wk on, 2wk off, but if you WON'T do that, yeah maybe benadryl would be smart on the off weeks.

I know no one really changes anyone's mind by saying "DON'T DO IT".. so I'm not saying that. I'm saying, do it.. but at least make a decent attempt at making it do SOMETHING!

Good luck!


----------



## Uthinkso (Jul 18, 2007)

drew.haynes said:


> I'll give my opinion. I've used clen several times, sometimes more successful than others.
> 
> 1. Clen is better than ECA.. for me at least.
> 2. I'm naturally pretty lean and little cleaning up goes a long way with me, Clen is overkill for me when my diet is right, so I understand you just wanting to do it for the hell of it and see how it goes. I don't need it, I use it sometimes anyway.
> ...




Thank you for your input.  I know this is something I'm going to do, and of everything I have read the only common agreement is that the diet needs to be clean and you need to stay hydrated. Isn't that every day though anyway??

I'm not the type of person that bases my decisions on what blind faces on the internet have to say. I've gotten some good advice here, but I've never ever seen what these people look like. I could get better getting advice from total slobs. How would I know. The point being, I think its very important for people to make decisions on their own, and thats what I've done here.


----------



## Uthinkso (Jul 20, 2007)

Diet structure while on Clen....it has been reccomended to me that I go from my 26-2800kcal diet to the following. 225g protein, 200g carbs, 50gr of fat while on the clen for 90 days. I'm starting the first week of August and doing two weeks on and one off until the end of October.

Does this sound inline? The party that reccomended this to me does compete and does very well as a BB, which doesn't mean this will work for me. Just saying that they've had their own success so I trust the information.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 20, 2007)

If you will take only one week off between clen cycles, take benedryl during that week. That's a lot of clen you are planning to use over the next few months. Beware of adrenal fatique and thyroid problems. Good luck, bro.


----------



## drew.haynes (Jul 20, 2007)

Pirate! said:


> If you will take only one week off between clen cycles, take benedryl during that week. That's a lot of clen you are planning to use over the next few months. Beware of adrenal fatique and thyroid problems. Good luck, bro.



I would agree. I have never used benadryl, but I've always taken two weeks off. The half-life of clen is somewhere around 24+ hours. After two weeks you'll have a very high dose of clen in your bloodstream. Chemically speaking, I don't think drugs are generally considered inactive until 7 half lives are completed. That would mean that with only one week off you may not really be taking time off at all. When people take two weeks off, it probably takes the entire first week to render the clen inactive in the blood.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 20, 2007)

I am completely outside the box on this one cuz I dont know what clen is, but since everyone said your diet has been shady, I took a peek today and yeah, youve got bigger fish to fry.

Cmon man, you can do this, I know you can.


----------



## stonecold434 (Jul 20, 2007)

Curious as to how benadryl figures into this.


----------



## drew.haynes (Jul 20, 2007)

Benadryl upregulates the receptors that Clen downregulates. Lots of people use benadryl to run clen for longer than 2 weeks straight, or I suppose you could use it when you are off clen to MAYBE get back on sooner


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 21, 2007)

Due to the fact that clenbuterol is a beta-2 agonist/antagonist the downregulation of the cardiac, pulmonary and central nervous system beta-adrenergic receptors is an issue that users must combat when using this compound (3). A proven method to help alleviate this effect and ensure that the clenbuterol remains effective throughout its use is via the administration of ketotifen (7). Ketotifen is a prescription anti-histimines that acts to reduce beta-2 receptor activity. By reducing this activity, the receptor function is restored to nearly its original capability and the potency of the clenbuterol remains in effect. Doses of two to ten milligrams of ketotifen have been used by users of clenbuterol, but most would be well served to start at lower doses. It is unlikely that many will need doses higher then 5 milligrams per day. Taking ketotifen for seven days every two to three weeks should be enough to maintain well functioning beta-2 receptors and ensure that the clenbuterol maintains its effectiveness. 

An alternative to ketotifen may be diphenhydramine, commonly referred to as Benedryl. Benadryl is a cationic ampiphylic drug, with this fact being significant because cationic ampiphylic drugs have the ability to inhibit phospholipase A2 and therefore upgrade beta-2 receptors (8). The inhibition of the enzyme phospholipase A2 is key due to it being responsible for methylated phospholipids. It is thought that by reducing and/or ending this action this allows the phospholipid membrane to remain relatively intact and the beta-adrenoreceptors will be able to remain functioning at their full capacity, or near to it, for much longer. For most, an effective dose would be 50-100mgs per day for seven days every three weeks while running clenbuterol. Users would be well served to take this dosage just prior to going to sleep as it will likely cause drowsiness. 

Reference


----------



## Uthinkso (Jul 23, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I am completely outside the box on this one cuz I dont know what clen is, but since everyone said your diet has been shady, I took a peek today and yeah, youve got bigger fish to fry.
> 
> Cmon man, you can do this, I know you can.



Oh I can do it. I did a better job of logging my diet last week. A few slips, but all in all not terrible. 

Going forward I can say this, April-September is not the time of the year for me to cut. I am simply too damn busy with work. That has to be maintenance time for me.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 23, 2007)

It is easier to eat less when busy. You just need to plan better. Make it convenient to eat well. Nobody is too busy to control their diet for a half of a year. It's that type of thinking that leads people to believe they are fat or out-of-shape because of life circumstances. Are you driving your life or is life driving you?


----------



## Uthinkso (Jul 23, 2007)

Pirate! said:


> It is easier to eat less when busy. You just need to plan better. Make it convenient to eat well. Nobody is too busy to control their diet for a half of a year. It's that type of thinking that leads people to believe they are fat or out-of-shape because of life circumstances. Are you driving your life or is life driving you?



I guess I worded it incorrectly. Its keeping meal times inline that gets sticky. If we have to thrash on the car I'm not stopping to take in a chicken breast. I've been having crew guys make me whey shakes, but those don't stay with me long and aren't much on their own. 

I don't feel that I am fat or out of shape because of work, hell I don't think I'm out of shape at all. As for fat, I'm not nearly as bad as I once was, but I'm far from where I want to be. I have made good moves in a short time, and I am maintaining that body until I can give it better attention. M-Th I am alright with the diet and excercise, but from Th night until sun night its anyones guess. Sometimes it works out great, the car runs well and I can get in my meals and stay plenty hydrated. Other times not so much. I know what your thinking, just make it a priority, and your right. However when I am with a car it has to come first before anything else. Thats just the nature of the bitch.


----------



## Uthinkso (Jul 23, 2007)

On a side note I just clicked the link in my sig and looked at the food that is entered and it pretty much sucks. Kind of a rude awakening, I didn't think I was bending the diet rules that often. OUCH!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 24, 2007)

The Great thing about journaling things.  Cheats add up, and you never really hold yourself accountable to them.


----------



## Uthinkso (Jul 24, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> The Great thing about journaling things.  Cheats add up, and you never really hold yourself accountable to them.



Well then whats the point of journaling if you don't learn from it


----------



## danzik17 (Jul 24, 2007)

There's always a solution - just find it.  I think it will be loads better for your body (and your ego!) if you lose the weight naturally through diet and training.  Then again, this is coming from a guy who doesn't like to take advil for pain or headaches because it's a drug


----------



## Uthinkso (Jul 24, 2007)

danzik17 said:


> There's always a solution - just find it.  I think it will be loads better for your body (and your ego!) if you lose the weight naturally through diet and training.  Then again, this is coming from a guy who doesn't like to take advil for pain or headaches because it's a drug



Firstly I appreciate your thoughts, and you are probably right. However I thought about this since March and I've decided to do this. It is already day two on the clen. Drinking plenty of water and other than feeling a little warm (still sub 100 degree temp) I feel perfectly normal. I will say when I did my cardio I didn't sweat, I rained, but that is what this is all about.

Judge if you must, but remember you are in the Anabolic section in a thread about clen.


----------



## Uthinkso (Jul 30, 2007)

Week one is behind me. No significant differences in feelings or body weight. After all its only a week. So far, I can't even tell I'm on anything unless I'm active then I sweat more than usual.


----------



## Uthinkso (Aug 9, 2007)

Ok odd findings now, week two is done and I'm off this week taking Hydroxycut Hardcore. No cramping or any issues, I've been a little warm 30 minutes after taking it but thats about it. 

I'm down to 17%BF and I'm actually up eight pounds in almost three weeks now. I start the next two weeks on Sunday coming up here. So far I'm into it, and oddly enough I've cleaned my diet up a ton trying to get the most out of this. Today is my low carb day at 50g, its a bit rough but back to 200gr tomorrow so I'll get them in tomorrow.

I've heard that clen has a slight anabolic property, and the weight gain is probably just my body holding water. What I struggle with is why would my body hold water but lose fat???


----------



## TYLER_DURDEN (Feb 12, 2008)

So how did it turn out???


----------



## Uthinkso (Jul 14, 2008)

TYLER_DURDEN said:


> So how did it turn out???



This is long over due, but computer time has been scarce for me come this time of year with my work schedule. 

In all I lost 20lb of body weight, lifts stayed the same but I certainly didn't go up. Cardio, lots of water, and more cardio. To be honest I think I could have had the same results or better with out the Clen. 

Its hard to say for sure, but 8 weeks of hard training when you carrying an extra 40lb. Its not that hard to lose 2-3lb a week. When and if I do it again, I'd incorporate it with something else. Caffiene was a common suggestion. I never really got jittery or crampy. So for that part of it, I have to say that I was fine and un-eventfull.

Overall its not all the hype its cracked up to be, just like all the other fat burners. It does what it says, but it just intensifys the results of an already good program. If you don't bust your cardio ass and mind the diet your not going anywhere.


----------



## spstan29 (Jul 28, 2008)

what dosage have you gone up to. I usually do about 100mcgs daily and then taper down.


----------

